# Eggshell Lacquer



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This is is a 5 x 7 Shadow Box of an Eggshell Lacquer Finish... Very Time Consuming to do.. Lots of Patience Required. 
. The Eggshells are Broken into small pieces and then placed on the Panel with Glue... Then when Dry Grouted .... A design is Transferred on top of the Eggshells....
Everything is then Painted and/ or Gilded....when Dry it is then Clearcoated... Very Cool.... And Over The Top !

Created By










Laura Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Laura sent me a few pics to Share of Eggshell Lacquer from The Master... I want to post some more of his Work as it is Spectacular !


Here's a Few of The Many



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------

